# Looking to try some new music**



## Fan66 (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi all:

In honor of exploring, I would like to try some new music. Here is what I am looking for:

Melancholy like music that, at the same time, or at some time, offers hope, and encourages, bravery. I know, tall order. But, if any music comes to mind, please let me know. I am a fan of Chopin, Beethoven and Mozart, but, would like to branch out.

Thank you.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 4.


----------



## lluissineu (Dec 27, 2016)

Rachmaninov symph n 2 or Dvorak's Symphony of The New World, Tchaikovsky's violin concerto... Try in YouTube first.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Liszt Sonata in B Minor. I recommend Stephen Hough's recording. His interpretation succeeds in expressing all the various moods of this work: the melancholic, brooding passages as well as the moments of triumph and heroism.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

It's deja vu all over again.


----------



## Fan66 (Jan 22, 2017)

thank you all for your comments.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dvorak Symphony 9.


----------

